# This is London calling



## SupremeFist (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I just realised that I have somehow become a "senior member" of the forum (presumably calculated according to how much one spends on VIs) without ever introducing myself here, so hello!

I'm a native Londoner and grew up studying classical clarinet and piano, adding guitar and tenor sax under my own steam. My musical activities fall into some kind of category of "intermittent semi-pro", as I've done gigs here and there scoring for theatre, TV docs, and short films, but my more lucrative "career" is in a different field — though one that also comes with a public profile, hence my preference to remain pseudonymous here (at least for the time being), so that the trolls and weirdos can't link the personae. Currently I play lead guitar in a band that has graced some of London's dingiest pub venues, and am composing a suite of pieces for solo piano and electronic atmospheres.

I must say that, as a veteran of innumerable internet fora, newsgroups etc going back to the late 1990s, VI-C is really the kindest and most supportive online community I've ever been a part of. Some forum members in particular (you know who you are) have gone above and beyond the call of duty in helping me out with queries, and I'm trying to pay the good karma forward.

Much love and respect to you all! 🤘🏻
SF


----------



## Geomir (Jul 13, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, senior member!  

Your country is the homeland of some of the most important and influential metal bands in the world!

How many years do you need to master the clarinet? Or if not master, then just reach a level where you can play most of your favorite "passages" in a fluent way.

P.S. When I read the title (This is London Calling) and then your "signature" in the end of your message (SF) I thought you were some Avatar of Spitfire!


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 13, 2020)

Thank you! I too am proud of my country's rock and metal heritage! 

Hard for me to say anything about how long it would take to get good at the clarinet from a standing start, since I started when I was 5. If you haven't played a wind instrument before the trickiest things will be breath/diaphragm control and embouchure (use of lips/jaw)... 

Happy to confirm I am not associated with Spitfire, though I do use some of their fine VIs.


----------



## Geomir (Jul 13, 2020)

Like you I grew up studying classical piano (only) and - I hope you understand - from a "piano point of view" a woodwind instrument seems to be easier to learn, and not so hard to master! I mean, so much less notes / octaves, no chords, only solo passages, etc...

But I trust what you said, that the breathing / diaphragm control and the use of lips/jaw add tones of difficulty. There is not such thing as an "easy classical instrument"! At least you don't need a strong diaphragm to play the piano!  

There are 2 things that you can ALWAYS trust British people / artists:
1) Humor (or should I say humour?) 
2) Music
Nothing can change my mind about this fact.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 13, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Like you I grew up studying classical piano (only) and - I hope you understand - from a "piano point of view" a woodwind instrument seems to be easier to learn, and not so hard to master! I mean, so much less notes / octaves, no chords, only solo passages, etc...
> 
> But I trust what you said, that the breathing / diaphragm control and the use of lips/jaw add tones of difficulty. There is not such thing as an "easy classical instrument"! At least you don't need a strong diaphragm to play the piano!
> 
> ...


It's true that in some ways it's "easier" to play a monophonic instrument like clarinet compared to piano; on the other hand, to play a single note on the piano you only need one finger, but on the clarinet to play a single note you will need up to 9 fingers plus your entire respiratory system and face.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 14, 2020)

I was born and bred in London too and very proud of it 
I have belonged to music forums before too but I must say this is one of the best even though i haven't been here long. It has everything a composer/musician would want


----------



## Geomir (Jul 14, 2020)

Keith Theodosiou said:


> I was born and bred in London too and very proud of it
> I have belonged to music forums before too but I must say this is one of the best even though i haven't been here long. It has everything a composer/musician would want


Still your last name is 100% Greek!


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 14, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Still your last name is 100% Greek!


Yes both my parents came from Cyprus, they moved here in the early 50's


----------



## MariGea (Jul 14, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just realised that I have somehow become a "senior member" of the forum (presumably calculated according to how much one spends on VIs) without ever introducing myself here, so hello!



Hello, Mr. Supreme the Fist, a Senior Member Intermittent Semi-Pro Composer Beast, nice to meet you!



SupremeFist said:


> Currently I play lead guitar in a band that has graced some of London's dingiest pub venues...



Would love to visit one of these pub`s on the evening you play, if I am ever in London again. Takes me somewhat around 4-5 hours driving a car, and crossing still closed board in between. But maybe, some day.



SupremeFist said:


> I must say that, as a veteran of innumerable internet fora, newsgroups etc going back to the late 1990s, VI-C is really the kindest and most supportive online community I've ever been a part of. Some forum members in particular (you know who you are) have gone above and beyond the call of duty in helping me out with queries, and I'm trying to pay the good karma forward.



I am very new here, but I already feel everything you say. Just in a week I received so much help in my musical endeavours, that I havent seen in my whole life. I wish some day I will be able to pay my good karma too. 



SupremeFist said:


> Much love and respect to you all! 🤘🏻
> SF



Bow, and cheers!
MG


----------

